# Video showing the micro-marring effect from Meguiars MF System



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This has been brought up a few times on here so I thought I'd take the opportunity today to capture on video a panel which has been corrected using Megs MF Cutting Disc and D300, then also refined further with a Festool Rotary, Megs 205 and 3M Polishing Pad.

So the left half of the car is the original paint. The next quarter is the D300 corrected part, then the right hand side quarter is the fully refined part of the panel.

The point is a lot of people seem to be only using D300 and getting good results, but this demonstrates how much more can be achieved for a bit more time invested in using a finishing polish.

This of course will change from paint to paint - some paints are too soft to effectively use D300 and on SOME paints you can almost get away with no needing to refine, but I would say that 90% of the time you would see a substantial benefit in refining.



Hopefully this is useful to somebody 

Russ.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Russ thanks for taking the time to upload this video to let us see this thanks Derek


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

That is an awesome demo Russ- shows that swirls arent the only thing that take the gloss away from paintwork! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What about meguiars finishing polish with there MF Finishing disc, I'm sure it's a too part system, but not sure if the finishing wax has some cut for refining, or is a pure liquid wax.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yup I used MF & D300 for a short period whilst corecting my car.
It cuts n finishes very well (finished on mine anyway but was stupidly hard clear) but I'd never use it as a 1-stepper as refining always takes the finish to that whole new level of course.
I also didnt experience any micromarring but again this might only be on softer paints.
I rate it, its a good system but your right a finishing polish on the rotary is key in order to make sure you get a perfect finish.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> What about meguiars finishing polish with there MF Finishing disc, I'm sure it's a too part system, but not sure if the finishing wax has some cut for refining, or is a pure liquid wax.


The D301 and the Finishing discs are okay but there's still a 'crispness' missing that you only seem to gain from using a rotary. Also the wax part of the product seems quite poor to me.



amiller said:


> That is an awesome demo Russ- shows that swirls arent the only thing that take the gloss away from paintwork! :thumb:


Exactly - in fact the gloss on the left half is better than the corrected part!



Derekh929 said:


> Hi Russ thanks for taking the time to upload this video to let us see this thanks Derek


No probs 



AaronGTi said:


> Yup I used MF & D300 for a short period whilst corecting my car.
> It cuts n finishes very well (finished on mine anyway but was stupidly hard clear) but I'd never use it as a 1-stepper as refining always takes the finish to that whole new level of course.
> I also didnt experience any micromarring but again this might only be on softer paints.
> I rate it, its a good system but your right a finishing polish on the rotary is key in order to make sure you get a perfect finish.


Agree entirely with you mate! I have used it on some harder paints and it can finish down very well indeed. I have been using the Optimum and Suburf discs a lot too and other compounds like 205 and 101 to allow me to alter the level of cut from the system. I'll always have a place for a rotary though for sure...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I like your honesty Russ.

The crisp finish you are on about thoughout this thread, is rotary the only way of getting this finish, can a da match a finish for a rotary at all ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> I like your honesty Russ.
> 
> The crisp finish you are on about thoughout this thread, is rotary the only way of getting this finish, can a da match a finish for a rotary at all ?


Some paintwork simply cant be finished with a Rotary...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Some paintwork simply cant be finished with a Rotary...


Seriously, I was not aware of that Marc, very interesting


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Some paintwork simply cant be finished with a Rotary...


Any examples bud?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Soft Japanese paint is an obvious example..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Soft Japanese paint is an obvious example..


Trust me Heavenly knows what he's talking about :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Have you tried the MF pads on the rotary yet Russ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was going to say Jap paint which tends to be very soft.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for showing this russ, it highlights 2 things, 1) the d300 IS a massive step forward but ISN'T a miracle cure. And 2) just look what can be achieved now in two steps! No way that can be done with g3 and some water, or even 3m in two steps IMO


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> This has been brought up a few times on here so I thought I'd take the opportunity today to capture on video a panel which has been corrected using Megs MF Cutting Disc and D300, then also refined further with a Festool Rotary, Megs 205 and 3M Polishing Pad.
> 
> So the left half of the car is the original paint. The next quarter is the D300 corrected part, then the right hand side quarter is the fully refined part of the panel.
> 
> ...


Very useful.

And echoes something I've been saying since these products came out: often my sentiments fell on deaf ears but this video illustrates the point perfectly.



HeavenlyDetail said:


> Some paintwork simply cant be finished with a Rotary...





HeavenlyDetail said:


> Soft Japanese paint is an obvious example..


Agreed on both counts.

As per my reply above to Russ's post, I've been saying this for some time.

I've seen some people say 'oh, but I've used this that and whatever on Jap paint and everything looks fine'. I'll bet that up close there are some absolute horrors where too aggressive a polish/pad and rotary have been used when they simply shouldn't have been.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Some paintwork simply cant be finished with a Rotary...


and some paints you can only finish with Rotary , all depends of many factors.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> This has been brought up a few times on here so I thought I'd take the opportunity today to capture on video a panel which has been corrected using Megs MF Cutting Disc and D300, then also refined further with a Festool Rotary, Megs 205 and 3M Polishing Pad.
> 
> So the left half of the car is the original paint. The next quarter is the D300 corrected part, then the right hand side quarter is the fully refined part of the panel.
> 
> ...


Great video and even the MF D300 is a very good system , only the cutting stage don´t leave a perfect finish.
Agree with you 100% . :thumb:

Good results it´s easy to get and fast , but "perfect" is more tricky


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry just found this thread - great example, many thanks...

Sorry for the ignorance, but for the less experienced - why is it critical to have a rotary for the finishing polish? Being on the more novice side, I had (the wrong) impression, that a DA was the ideal thing for finishing, no holograms, etc... ? Do you need higher heat or speed for that nice finish? Many thanks!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Surely it's down to common practice to cut then refine.

Plus a good vid showing russ and also keen to hear your review or thought's on raven's post?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Have you tried the MF pads on the rotary yet Russ?


I use them on mine simply to get a little more cut than my orbital might not tackle but never used at a long period as the mf pad's(dependant) do tend to heat up that little more.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

szladob said:


> Sorry just found this thread - great example, many thanks...
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance, but for the less experienced - why is it critical to have a rotary for the finishing polish? Being on the more novice side, I had (the wrong) impression, that a DA was the ideal thing for finishing, no holograms, etc... ? Do you need higher heat or speed for that nice finish? Many thanks!


Rotary is not needed at all. I even went as far as selling mine. 

I think the point of this thread is that a finishing step will give you improvement after D300 on MF pads are used.

The D300 on MF pad both cuts very nice and finishes just about LSP ready. Spend some time with M205 on a soft glazing pad afterwards and the paint just glosses up like crazy. Well worth the effort. :thumb:


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe I have read it wrong, but I was getting the impression that a rotary is needed to get the best look during the finishing step...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> I use them on mine simply to get a little more cut than my orbital might not tackle but never used at a long period as the mf pad's(dependant) do tend to heat up that little more.


I just couldn't get them to work any nice on the rotary. Never bothered again after getting the Bigfoot. That was the game changer!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

szladob said:


> Maybe I have read it wrong, but I was getting the impression that a rotary is needed to get the best look during the finishing step...


That might have been Russ' thoughts from years ago, but the point was use a finishing step after D300 on MF.

This thread was done when the Megs MF system just came out and everyone was wowed from the finish it left. Many people were just doing a 1-step polish with it. :thumb:


----------

